# Oldschool Rally Compilation



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

When there was no electronic and the pilot counted more for the final results. Plus, these guys had to be nuts driving like that in those crappy cars 






Renault Alpine... k: :man_in_love:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah rallying - the only motorsport where being a spectator is arguably more dangerous than taking part.....









Everyone in that video is clearly completely f**g nuts - love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Retronaut said:


> Everyone in that video is clearly completely f**g nuts - love it! :thumbsup:


The now extinct Rally of Portugal was always pretty feck up. FIA






Crowd control was always a problem until FIA shut us down...


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome videos, really enjoyed them, thanks!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Crappy cars!!!!! Escort Mexico with the awesome Kent crossflow :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JoT said:


> Crappy cars!!!!! Escort Mexico with the awesome Kent crossflow :notworthy:


Funny how there isn't a single footage of one of the most iconic rally car ever, the Lancia Stratos:



















:man_in_love:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Crappy cars!!!!! Escort Mexico with the awesome Kent crossflow :notworthy:
> ...


In this mix there is some footage of a Stratos


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> In this mix there is some footage of a Stratos


It's such a beautiful car! And look at it going!...











It's probably my favourite rally car of all times! The other two being the Lancia Delta and the Renault Alpine :to_become_senile:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a soft spot for older Escorts Mk1/Mk2 but no kent for me, the real ones had Twin Cams in them B)

http://www.retrocaricons.com/article/Ford_Escort_Mk2_RS1800_42


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I have a soft spot for older Escorts Mk1/Mk2 but no kent for me, the real ones had Twin Cams in them B)
> 
> http://www.retrocaricons.com/article/Ford_Escort_Mk2_RS1800_42


I was forgetting you are a Ford fan. The Group B RS200 was a mad car!!


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Superb videos and always good to see the old classics charging around. You forget how bad the crowd control used to be till you see that footage as well.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't beat the noise of the old mk2 escorts with a bda twin cam screaming through the forest.

I go to the tour of mull rally most years, both day and night stages. Lying in the heather in the pitch dark hearing 6r4's and what not in the distance and the red glow from the brake discs


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Triumph TR7 no jokes please.






bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bowie said:


> Triumph TR7 no jokes please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"She: Hard left, I think...

He: Look at the view on the right if you have the chance"

:shocking: :shocking:

Something to balance that out...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

LLLLLLAAAAAANNNNNNCCCCCCIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pauluspaolo said:


> LLLLLLAAAAAANNNNNNCCCCCCIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


Beauty, isn't she? :man_in_love: :to_become_senile:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

No doubt about it this to me, is one of the greatest rallying clips about. Look at the foot work


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> No doubt about it this to me, is one of the greatest rallying clips about. Look at the foot work


Oh yeah! When the gears were manual and not this auto sequential rubbish!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Id give my right leg to be able to dance on the pedals like that (well maybe not leg coz then id have issues with the dancing  )

Another two drivers i admired, were Richard burns for his fight with his illness and still battling on and driving to the best he could. secondly, Colin mcrae due to his all out win or don't finish attitude.

As much as i enjoy Rallying i cant help think what it must have been like watching the Group B stuff, and if that wasnt banned what the cars f today would have been like.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> As much as i enjoy Rallying i cant help think what it must have been like watching the Group B stuff, and if that wasnt banned what the cars f today would have been like.


I guess they would be pretty much like they were power-wise, probably with a lot more driving aids and electronic stuff. I mean, 500bhp on dirt roads... you can't possibly get more power on those cars, it would be impossible to control them!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats the worrying thing, there would be a team that would try and get even more. Scary to think about but i bet it would be fun to watch.

Mind you, if the regs were the same it would mean the public would end up with the option of buying the 200 homologated ones for road use.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My uncle had a Audi Quattro in the early 80's it replaced his ford mustang he had, i prefered the audi as the mustang was the horrible 80's model yuk, the audi was like a rocket it even kept up well with my cousins 911 , for me the lancia stratos was the most amazing looking rally car, i still remember playing with my burago toy many moons ago, :thumbsup: cool post :afro:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Audi quattros are lovely, they really were the turning point into 4wd.

I love the stratos, the noise the looks, the craziness. However, I sat in one (proper one) at a car show they are tiny inside and my feet are too big/don't bend at that angle for the pedals haha.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mirokujames said:


> Audi quattros are lovely, they really were the turning point into 4wd.
> 
> I love the stratos, the noise the looks, the craziness. However, I sat in one (proper one) at a car show they are tiny inside and my feet are too big/don't bend at that angle for the pedals haha.


lol clarkson joked about this when he tested a old one saying the steering wheel is on the oposite side to the pedals


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahahaha he really wasn't joking there a nightmare

My cousin has a gineta and it's the same, great if you have tiny feet but if u don't wear driving shoes its a nightmare.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mirokujames said:


> Hahahaha he really wasn't joking there a nightmare
> 
> My cousin has a gineta and it's the same, great if you have tiny feet but if u don't wear driving shoes its a nightmare.


so hammond could use the controls and clarkson could steer lol


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

chris r said:


> Apart from sending it to the recommended watch manufacturer repairers of the watch maker themselves I don't trust any of them. They are the only repairers I've ever used. The only problem with that is, you pay the manufacturers prices.


Pretty much, just like there double decker car challenge thing. Except a little easier


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

You have goto love this.

Don't watch if easily offended.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive seen one like that before ill see if i can find it again, i love when hes moaning that its a straight road lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> I love the stratos, the noise the looks, the craziness. However, I sat in one (proper one) at a car show they are tiny inside and my feet are too big/don't bend at that angle for the pedals haha.


No where near its league, but that was the problem I had with this one...










I'm always speaking of this car but that's because it's sorely missed... the only problem with it was I didn't fit inside. I had it for 6 years and during that time I didn't wear boots ever! Pedals to the left and the brakes and accelerator were so close together that you had to use the outside of your foot. Didn't matter because you had to drive with your legs spread open because the steering wheel was so low (and couldn't be adjusted) that I would jam my leg from letting go of the brakes.

It was still an amazing thing to drive. Doesn't have a lot of BHP but it's so light that they are more than enough). My was black and had the GTI looks, the important thing here being the wider tyres and those amazing floodlights. Driving it fast through country roads at night was something else... they don't make light that anymore :sadwalk:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

My best mate had a rallye the 306 one, infact had 3 and they rally are spectacular cars. Ive always fancied the S1 106 rallye though, for the same reasons your talking about not the outright speed just the grin i think it would give when driving country roads.

Looks like you had a nice example, The saxo pedals are the same im amazed how people can drive like that.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> My best mate had a rallye the 306 one, infact had 3 and they rally are spectacular cars. Ive always fancied the S1 106 rallye though, for the same reasons your talking about not the outright speed just the grin i think it would give when driving country roads.
> 
> Looks like you had a nice example, The saxo pedals are the same im amazed how people can drive like that.


I think I never saw a 306 Rally, I didn't even knew they existed! I tried the GTI a couple of times and boy was that a scary car! Tones and tones of grip but wouldn't forgive the tinniest mistakes! I think it had some sort of directional rear axle and that thing would pull you tighter into a corner at some point, but then it was bye-bye.

And correct, the Saxo had the same platform and the same space problems. One thing that was mandatory to drive the 106 was wearing thin, narow and flexible snickers all the time!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Mirokujames said:
> 
> 
> > My best mate had a rallye the 306 one, infact had 3 and they rally are spectacular cars. Ive always fancied the S1 106 rallye though, for the same reasons your talking about not the outright speed just the grin i think it would give when driving country roads.
> ...


The rally's 306 was basically a stripped gti-6, came black, white and blue. They are really really nice cars, I'll try dig out a few photos of his


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> The rally's 306 was basically a stripped gti-6, came black, white and blue. They are really really nice cars, I'll try dig out a few photos of his


I've googled them and I found a few! What I meant was I think it wasn't imported to Portugal, at least I never seen one around here. Or maybe I did but the owner had ripped the stickers out like I did with my 106.

...but if it was a stripped version of the GTI, than I have no doubt on my mind that it's a beast of a car!


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Mirokujames said:
> 
> 
> > The rally's 306 was basically a stripped gti-6, came black, white and blue. They are really really nice cars, I'll try dig out a few photos of his
> ...


Ahh ok that could be why then, import one for a weekend toy .

Yeah they really are very very quick and nimble cars for the cost. I've saw silly speeds in his and it was effortless. Literally get to 40 mph and stick it into 6th and leave it there till it tops out 140 + mph.

They did have a tendency to lift off oversteer though, think its due to having a torsion bar rear suspension set up


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> They did have a tendency to lift off oversteer though, think its due to having a torsion bar rear suspension set up


...and typical Peugeot chassis setup too (well, at least it used to be, now they are all softies...). What was dangerous about the 106 was that it would oversteer once you passed its limit and that's a small car with front wheel drive and very light. It was a bit time to pray then, you couldn't treat it like a Front WD and lift the foot or it would grip suddenly without you knowing pointing exactly to where; you couldn't treat it like a RWD, floor the acelerator and contersteer because the power was on the front wheels.

In very wet roads it would skid all 4 wheels at the same time, which is a really strange feelings. You can feel that the car is not dragging the front, or that the rear is trying to overshoot you, but somehow the curve trajectory is wider than you wanted it to be. Same problem here, if you don't hold on to it gently and let it be, it can lash out at you unexpectedly.

Another Pug with a similar behaviour is the 205 1.9GTI but that one is somehow a lot more forgiving. Not much experience on the 206s, tried once their 1.6 GTIs and I thought it was crap...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bowie said:


> Triumph TR7 no jokes please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












As driven by Tony Pond probably one of the forgotten heroes ?????



> In 1988 Pond and Rover attempted to achieve the first ever average 100 mph lap around the Isle of Man TT Motor Bike race circuit in a standard production car namely a Rover Vitesse - however they were unsuccessful, largely due to wet weather on the mountain section of the course. On his second attempt on the 6th June 1990 he teamed up again with Austin Rover and achieved immortality by taking a standard production car, a Rover 827 Vitesse, and became the first ever production car and driver to average over 100 mph around the Isle of Man TT Motor Bike Circuit.


----------

